# Nose jammer???? Anyone???



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Any AT people use the Nose Jammer while you are whiteital deer hunting....I went ahead and bought a bottle (6oz) of it to give it a try......seems like the concept would work but never tried it before so I am very interested in seeing how it is going to work this fall

anyone on here use it or have used it and what kind of results did you have with it???

Thanks


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 (May 28, 2008)

sorry i cant help ya out, but im curious as to what this is? ive never heard of it?


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm never heard of it till now....just pulled up the website and looked it over....I'm thinking unless your constantly spraying the stuff out in the wind it would just fade off...thats if the stuff really does work like they say. I think I'll let someone else spend their money and be the lab rat first


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> sorry i cant help ya out, but im curious as to what this is? ive never heard of it?


It suppose to block and animal from smelling odors such has ours when were hunting...thats the shortest answer I could give...the website has more info

http://nosejammer.com/


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 (May 28, 2008)

i gotta raise the BS flag on this one with ya BVHunter...i dont see how this could work....ah well...to each their own


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Never tried it so I cant help ya.


----------



## troutmadness (Aug 31, 2006)

Seems to me if your taking the deers number 1 defense away via chemical. Wouldn't that be considered drugging the deer?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

wont work, end of story


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a test. Go to a topless bar. Drink, smoke, and fraternize with the women. Come home and spray it in your wife’s face. If she doesn't detect anything then you know it works.:wink:


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

useyourbow said:


> Here's a test. Go to a topless bar. Drink, smoke, and fraternize with the women. Come home and spray it in your wife’s face. If she doesn't detect anything then you know it works.:wink:


Classic...


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had good luck with it so far. Bought it on their website with a money back guarantee and free freight with a promo code (code is arrow) I found on Facebook. Jury still but I have had deer downwind and nothing spooked.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont see how it could possibly work.. A deer's nose doesnt work the same way as ours, and I dont think their nose can become "overloaded". 

Just doesnt make sense...


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I would think it would be no different that any other cover scent. It is using a scent that apparently is more dominant in the woods then we realize and has the ability to produce more scent molecules than the deer can seperate. Thats my scientists theory with being a scientist.


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

I use it personally and have sold a lot of it in our shop. So far the reports have all came back positive. I know of 2 good bucks killed this year that had crossed downwind and didnt spook. It took a lot for me to "believe" it worked, but now im sold on it. I've had numerous deer downwind of me this year, and not one has spooked or blown. Many of those deer being older does. I dont even use the scent killer sprays any more, thats how well it seems to work. I dont know how it works, but it does.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

anyone else??


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

A friend of mine sprayed it on his bird dogs training dummy, then tied a pheasant wing to it, then threw it in the tall grass!He said the dog never found it and kept trying!The dog is a good bird dog (he tells me he is anyway)so for now I guess I'm a believer!Wish my dad still had his Bloodhound we'd really test the stuff!I bought a can and am gonna use it!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Might as well pickup the cruncher and butt out while your at it. Lmao If your going to waste your money, why not go all out!


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

I had deer down wind today and didn't use it and didn't have any problems? I was probably cheating using DDW and scent lok!


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Their is absolutly no way to beat a bucks nose. You might think you were down wind or cleaned up in a carbon suit, but nope.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought a can going to try it tommarow will post results


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

been useing this product for about a week now and have had deer down wind of me and they do try to get my scent but cant

by far the best product I have ever used period for deer hunitng


----------



## N10sivern (Jan 14, 2011)

I would think this is total BS but interesting concept. I just wonder about all the scent blocking stuff. I've sat in a ground blind smoking a cigarette with a 3.5 y/o 8 point and an old doe 10 yards from me downwind and they could have cared less. All of the scent cover and blocking stuff just seems like a waste of money. I've used some of the scent cover stuff for the last couple of years and haven't noticed a difference in the quantity or quality of deer I see. Thinking about getting away from it this year, although I did just buy some serenity deer herd scent.


----------



## 4tecbows (May 2, 2004)

Been using it for a few months now? Same results as BabyK each time in the stand. They are trying to get my scent,but can't. Be a sceptic? IT WORKS!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

4tecbows said:


> Been using it for a few months now? Same results as BabyK each time in the stand. They are trying to get my scent,but can't. Be a sceptic? IT WORKS!!!


dont use to much of it.....I did that the first time I used it and man it was very hard to breath!!!!

Good product I now own 5 cans of it because I figured once more people use it you wont be able to find it very many places


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

believe it or not but i met the guys who created the stuff at our missouri deer classic in march and they sprayed the stuff on a piece of paper and to this day i can still smell it


----------



## tinyocnor (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw this video of a buck he shot in iowa, have been using it and its some crazy stuff. got my first can after i saw a promo code "arrow" for free shipping and money back guarantee. Wouldn't go in the wood without john redmonds nosejammer.


----------



## duckit (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought some a couple weeks ago but have only used it once, had a young buck come in on my up wind side and move to my down wind side and never acted like anything was wrong. I know a young buck isn't a good test for it but I plan on hunting a valley with constantly changing wind directions so we'll see what happens. I can say that it does have a strong smell that lasts so I plan on using it sparingly.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

tinyocnor said:


> Just saw this video of a buck he shot in iowa, have been using it and its some crazy stuff. got my first can after i saw a promo code "arrow" for free shipping and money back guarantee. Wouldn't go in the wood without john redmonds nosejammer.


talk about an OBVIOUS plug lol


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

We have been selling a few cans at the shop. I was a skeptic at first too, but I had a good friend of mine buy a can because he was tired of the wind switching in his stand. He figured what the heck, the next day he text me from the stand telling me he had 3 does walk directly down wind of his stand after using NoseJammer. 

It smells like vanilla, because the vanalin used to "Jam" the animals nose comes from the same family as the vanilla bean- from what I understand. 

I will be trying so out for testing before to long!


----------



## Kordy (Feb 23, 2011)

works good


----------



## sdbowhunter1972 (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't knock it until you try it! I was a little doubtful too but had a hunting buddy insist that I try it. The first time I used it I had a big doe down wind come with her nose in the air . She came in to the stand multiple time looking for the source. I have never seen a deer act like she did as far as scents. Call it luck but as soon as she left I had this buck come from down wind and stopped 30 yards from my stand.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

Congrats on those deer folks--nice job. I guess I am skeptical, but believe there are products out there that help us with scent. Personally I believe that there is NO WAY to totally get rid of ALL our scent problems. I do however believe that there are items that will help to a degree. The Nose Jammer concept is kinda neat---overwhelm the animals olfactory senses with so many different smells that it is confusing---neat idea. I cannot personally say if it works, or not.----Like was said---hey try it for yourself, and see what happens. I surely cannot knock a product that I have no personall experience with.


----------



## hoyt_hunter007 (Aug 29, 2006)

curverbowruss said:


> Congrats on those deer folks--nice job. I guess I am skeptical, but believe there are products out there that help us with scent. Personally I believe that there is NO WAY to totally get rid of ALL our scent problems. I do however believe that there are items that will help to a degree. The Nose Jammer concept is kinda neat---overwhelm the animals olfactory senses with so many different smells that it is confusing---neat idea. I cannot personally say if it works, or not.----Like was said---hey try it for yourself, and see what happens. I surely cannot knock a product that I have no personall experience with.


You must be new here. :teeth:


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

hoyt hunter007------:wink:--no been on AT for quite a while, and yes I am the kind of fella that likes to hear about others experiences with products--good, or bad. The idea of those who have NEVER used, or have any first hand information from trying a product, but yet spew negative comments, or bash things---in my book its just wrong. I gotta be honrest I have been reading about the Nose Jammer product, and for those who have tried it--experimented with first hand by using it, or any product for that matter as it was intended, and offer up their experiences---yeah I like to hear their input, and results---god, or bad.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a wait and see attitude, I mean there have been so many products that were supposed to be the next greatest thing so it is easier to be skeptical than burned I guess.


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

bowhuntermitch said:


> We have been selling a few cans at the shop. I was a skeptic at first too, but I had a good friend of mine buy a can because he was tired of the wind switching in his stand. He figured what the heck, the next day he text me from the stand telling me he had 3 does walk directly down wind of his stand after using NoseJammer.
> 
> It smells like vanilla, because the vanalin used to "Jam" the animals nose comes from the same family as the vanilla bean- from what I understand.
> 
> I will be trying so out for testing before to long!



Back in the 70s I used a product called "Cover Up" which had a vanilla smell to it and was green in color (chlorophyll?) Anyhow this was before all the scent killing sprays and we stored our clothes in and dusted down with baking soda was all we did. It worked well at covering entry trails and such so who knows!


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Used It, and think I'll give it away, if antbody wants it let me know!I sprayed it on my boots and 2 times had deer hit my trail and start flipping out and all I saw was the tail flagging as they ran off!I think it acts more like buck chaser!Garbage!


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been using this stuff all fall. It really does appear to jam their sense of smell, but some deer freak out when they hit the stream. Same reaction we may have if you open your eyes one morning and can not see.

In Illinois last week we had a mature doe get downwind and she starting stomping and blowing. We watched her run 60 yards, settle down, and take a power line cut into the food plot at the other end. 30 minutes later I killed her with my recurve at 25 yards.

Sent some to a friend in SD and he had a 155 whitetail get his wind and turn around and leave. He killed him 45 minutes later when the buck came in for the opposite side of his tree. Definintly has merit and word will spread.

The deer seem to react one of 3 ways, no reaction, throw head up and look and sniff occassionally, or stomp and blow but I am convinced they do not know the source of the nasal disruption is human.

Brooks Johnson


----------



## KeeganA (Jul 6, 2011)

seems kinda unfair... be like them using arm-a-way on us...


----------



## Megarack (Feb 13, 2011)

The whole concept is really nothing new. Experienced predator hunters use the same idea to confuse coyotes when they circle downwind for a whiff. I believe they call it "Misting".


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

The use of vanilla itself is nothing new. Guys on here every year talk about pouring it out. Vanilla Killa has been around for decades. If anything in my mind it may serve as a curiosity scent but I wouldnt be afraid to say without a doubt for every time someone thinks they can set up with a wrong wind and have it work out five hundred experiences with it and trying to "jam" a deers nose to the point you can kill it on the dead wrong wind just wont happen.

I really dont think some people understand how or why the wind and a deers senses work. Personally, if it works out for you great, Id personally attribute it to no matter how you slice it your wind not doing exactly what you think its doing and somehow an oversight of ground scent whether it be a killer entrance or the deer ending up in your lap via a hot doe.

In theory, we will never know if it works or it doesnt. If it gives you confidence, that in itself will keep you in the stand and whether its pure luck or perseverance that pays its all good.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

The "Misting" done by predator hunters is usally a mix of urines: coyote, fox, rabbit, racoon, bobcat..... The idea is to mist it downwind. when the coyote tries to wind you and hits the stream, ideally he'll be overwelmed by the amount of data hitting his nose and give you enough time to get off a shot. There is a lot of debate on the subject.

If the NoseJammer does work, I suspect it won't for long. It won't take long for the deer to associate it with danger. I would like to get a can just to see the reactions though.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

I would like ro report my personal review of this stuff---I bought 3 cans:
I used it as dushirected at 4 seperate locations, and as directed--with the exception of placing several sprays, or spurts on some bushes in a direct line out from stand.
The first time several does came into it, and it seemed to confuse them BADLY--they simply did not know what to do--I thought--ok cool it may be working.
My second time the deer came in, and they got REAL--VERY jittery, and went on high alert--they did not like it at all, and turned around, and moved on--not a full out run, but a trot in the oppisite direction.
My 3rd, and forth times---the deer hit this stuff, and when I did this was in late October----at the pace they turned, and actually ran---they may be from my home state of Pa., and by now in California.
I gave it all way to buddies to experiment with, and WILL NOT EVER use the product again. 
It appears to really srew with their sense of smell, and the deer did seem VERY confused--I will say that much.HOWEVER they also went from confused to SUPER high alert---tails came up--backed away, and DID NOT like this stuff at all. I think it spooked them more than anything. Perhaps others have had different results---as for me, and my results---I DID NOT LIKE MY RESULTS AT ALL. As I said---four(4) different times I tried it to give it an honest try-----NEVER AGAIN----maybe I will buy some more to spray around my yard, and garden to keep them away, and not eat my bushes, and garden.


----------



## jmcarrol (Jul 23, 2011)

got a buddy that swears by it. I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

I made my own with vanilla and corn oil. Mix about 50-50 and put in a spray bottle. Had a doe and her fawn come in directly downwind of me and shot her at 12 yards.


----------



## contndr (Oct 21, 2006)

I tried Nose Jammer last week for the first time and had a doe come out down wind from me. She stuck her nose in the air and kept trying to get my scent. She came close a couple of times but was facing head on. She circled down wind a couple of times and then smelled where I walked in with the Nose Jammer sprayed on my boots. She came running back towards me and again stuck her head in the air trying to find the source of the smell. Maybe I used too much, sprayed a quick shot on my boots and then a 4 second spray on the tree that I was in. Going out and try again this afternoon, going to use a lot less and see how it works.


----------



## Z7back-straps (Apr 22, 2010)

You'd be better off buying a can of WD-40. smells the same as nose jammer! would not recommend it to anyone. IMO.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I tried it on my sinus infection but no luck....


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Gimmick....


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

we went to the ata show and got a free can of it. Later that ight back at the hotel the person I was staying with stunk up the bathroom. I broke out the nose jammer and it cleared it up within seconds.


----------



## actaxidermy (Dec 17, 2011)

*Nose Jammer*



Babyk said:


> Any AT people use the Nose Jammer while you are whiteital deer hunting....I went ahead and bought a bottle (6oz) of it to give it a try......seems like the concept would work but never tried it before so I am very interested in seeing how it is going to work this fall
> 
> anyone on here use it or have used it and what kind of results did you have with it???
> 
> Thanks




As a biologist, I was skeptical of the stuff. I tested it in numerous situations and times of the year, and in most cases made the deer at the least cautious. I think the stuff would work if the deer were de-sensitized to its smell as there is no wild vanilla around this area of the mid west. Again, use it year round to get them used to it, then maybe, otherwise, it is a unique scent to them.


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm a skeptic by nature..... I tried Nose Jammer on two occasions. Test #1. two does down wind after spraying Nose Jammer. They new something was up (head bobbing, etc) but kept coming. Not sure it worked....

TEST#2. Tonight, had two little bucks (4pt's) go down wind of me after spraying a 4oz can of Nose Jammer in and around the tree I was in. The little buck did not wind me.
While the bucks were down wind, I was throwing Milk Weed silk from my location & the silk was flying to the bucks. They did not wind me... I'm still not sure the stuff works.

I have a really old doe in my hunting area that has picked me out of a tree at 80 yards. I will test it on her. If she can smell me when she's down, I buy a ton of the stuff...
I'll keep posting on my test results.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

I decided to try this after a few friends recommended it. It's definitely no OZONICs but it does work from my experience. I've used it a little bit last year and a few times this year, and haven't had a deer bust me down wind yet. It does smell very strong and your friends are most likely to make fun of you for using it. It smells awfully girly but it seems to work. I use this product and evercalm for cover scent and been pleased with the results.


----------



## orrsmills (Aug 12, 2009)

I used it afew times. seemed to work on younger deer and little bucks. However, the other day I had afew mature does down wind of me with their noses in the air, they eventually turned around and walked away from me. It's not going to fool an old doe.


----------



## Mr. Cranium (May 8, 2009)

Well, here's my experience. I purchased a few cans and smuggled them into the county lock up. Made a nice little profit and the prisoners are still at large. They weren't in for poaching or anything though. The dogs never had a prayer at picking up their scent trail. 
Buy Nosejammer and profit boys!!!!


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried it again this year with the same result, it does confuse the deer, but it freaks them out. It's not like the normal get busted, stomp, and blow. They literally sniff and are running, crazy stuff but to no gain. I'm glad to hear it works for some.


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

iawalleyeguy said:


> Used It, and think I'll give it away, if antbody wants it let me know!*I sprayed it on my boots and 2 times had deer hit my trail and start flipping out and all I saw was the tail flagging as they ran off!*I think it acts more like buck chaser!Garbage!


Same exact experience. might try again but not on boots..


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I conducted one more test a few nights ago. I was in a tree with a south wind. Saw a total of 17 deer. Seven of them got down wind of me. Applied Nose Jammer as recommended as soon as I got in the tree. EVERYONE of the deer that got down wind of me bolted in a hurry. The distance the deer were from me when they picked me up was between 37 & 95 yards. Bottom line - Nose Jammer is a farce like so many of the other products on the market that clam to eliminate human odor. Im done with all of this stuff.
You can't fool a deers nose....


----------



## Travisr1428 (Nov 10, 2014)

No B.S. with this product. I've had some unreal results the last 3 days using this. I was skeptical as well, but after trying it out with the results I saw, I couldn't be happier that I had yet to spend the $400 on an Ozonics that I've been dying to get.

About me & my experience
1. I Don't use ScentLock Clothing, but wash them and shower before hunts with Scent Shield Products. I hunted 3 days last week. Each day produced 8-10 mph winds. Each day I had small bucks & does approach within 5 yards of my stand. DIRECTLY Down wind. On day one 3 1.5 yr old bucks came to my rattling from over 100 yards away. I nearly fell out of my stand in shock as I heard them crashing behind me. I was only watching in the opposite direction as I felt their would be no way any deer would approach from down wind. After grazing for about 10 minutes directly down wind of me at about 20-30 yards, 2 of the bucks walked off leaving the third. As I knew I wasn't going to shoot, I decided to really put this product to the test. I'm a smoker, so I decided while the bucks head was down grazing, I could get away with some movement so I sparked up. As, the temp was in the low 30's I could see my breath. I intentionally exhaled so that my smoke cloud "literally" passed over the young bucks face. I was amazed that the deer showed no signs of alarm and continued on grazing without as much as a flinch or nose to the sky. Absolutely amazing!

Day 2 and 3, produced same results in different locations, with different deer. Each time, deer approached from downwind to less than 5 yards of my tree. 

Additionally, no idea how this really works, but the longevity of the product is excellent as well. On a couple of occasions, the deer approached well over an hour after my spray application. As windy as it was, I couldn't believe that the product was still effective.

You can be skeptical all you want, spend hundreds of dollars on scent block clothing, Ozonics, etc. But do yourself a favor and spend $15 on a can and give it a try before buying the latest and greatest the clothing manufacturers have to offer. I guarantee you will become a believer, and halve a lot more money in your wallet to wine and dine your wife (after the season) for all the time you spent in the woods this fall. 

P.S. When trying this product the first time, make sure you have a safety belt on, and keep a close eye directly down wind.


----------



## Travisr1428 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Carbon/Scent Eliminating Clothing Companies better fear Nose Jammer!*

No B.S. with this product. I've had some unreal results the last 3 days using this. I was skeptical as well, but after trying it out with the results I saw, I couldn't be happier that I had yet to spend the $400 on an Ozonics that I've been dying to get.

About me & my experience
1. I Don't use ScentLock Clothing, but wash them and shower before hunts with Scent Shield Products. I hunted 3 days last week. Each day produced 8-10 mph winds. Each day I had small bucks & does approach within 5 yards of my stand. DIRECTLY Down wind. On day one 3 1.5 yr old bucks came to my rattling from over 100 yards away. I nearly fell out of my stand in shock as I heard them crashing behind me. I was only watching in the opposite direction as I felt their would be no way any deer would approach from down wind. After grazing for about 10 minutes directly down wind of me at about 20-30 yards, 2 of the bucks walked off leaving the third. As I knew I wasn't going to shoot, I decided to really put this product to the test. I'm a smoker, so I decided while the bucks head was down grazing, I could get away with some movement so I sparked up. As, the temp was in the low 30's I could see my breath. I intentionally exhaled so that my smoke cloud "literally" passed over the young bucks face. I was amazed that the deer showed no signs of alarm and continued on grazing without as much as a flinch or nose to the sky. Absolutely amazing!

Day 2 and 3, produced same results in different locations, with different deer. Each time, deer approached from downwind to less than 5 yards of my tree. 

Additionally, no idea how this really works, but the longevity of the product is excellent as well. On a couple of occasions, the deer approached well over an hour after my spray application. As windy as it was, I couldn't believe that the product was still effective.

You can be skeptical all you want, spend hundreds of dollars on scent block clothing, Ozonics, etc. But do yourself a favor and spend $15 on a can and give it a try before buying the latest and greatest the clothing manufacturers have to offer. I guarantee you will become a believer, and halve a lot more money in your wallet to wine and dine your wife (after the season) for all the time you spent in the woods this fall. 

P.S. When trying this product the first time, make sure you have a safety belt on, and keep a close eye directly down wind.


----------



## roscorolin (Feb 2, 2012)

My brother and I have used it now for a couple years and have had nothing but awesome luck with it. There are lots of gimmicks and junk out there but from what I have seen personally over the last couple years using Jammer it works very well!


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I started using it this year and during bow season had a small buck 10 yds down wind and never ever knew I was there. Seems to work for me haven't had any negative results as I know of yet as far as spooking deer


----------



## Hoyt04 (Mar 23, 2012)

Had better luck with it this year only used a few times. Going to give it more of a shot next fall and us when putting cameras out and mineral licks . Once Sept comes around I'm hoping it helps during the season.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

i sprayed some on a walker dog that will catch a **** in a hailstorm, in july, underwater.... and she was lost lost lost..we turned one out of a live trap and she could not even smell it..wasn't even intrested in it, crazy man never tried it for deer hunting but it damned sure does something to a dogs nose..i did this to prove to a buddy that junk wont work,,sure made me look like a idiot


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I used it this year and do believe it masks your scent. All the deer that smelled it seemed to be relaxed after they picked up on it. Nothing spooked


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

useyourbow said:


> Here's a test. Go to a topless bar. Drink, smoke, and fraternize with the women. Come home and spray it in your wife’s face. If she doesn't detect anything then you know it works.:wink:


Will it keep her from seeing the glitter also ?


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

highwaynorth said:


> Will it keep her from seeing the glitter also ?


Aim for the eyes. 

SCFox


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

It works!


----------

